# Brother KH830 front part of carriage jam - help!



## mandasue555

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the board as well as knitting machines. I've just acquired a Brother KH830 machine. I can not seem to get it working - when I run the carriage along the needles, it always gets stuck in the center and can not pass through. 

I have replaced the sponge bar - just got the replacement. I tried moving the carriage along the needles without the metal front piece and it seems to work great - the needles pop up and back perfectly. When I attach the metal front piece, it always gets terribly jammed in the middle. 

Any help would be very very much appreciated. 

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## Jenya

When I started with my first knitting machine, I knew nothing about it. I was having trouble similar to yours and read that it could be the sponge bar. I took the sponge bar out to check it, but when I replaced it, I didn't hold the needles down as I slid it back in. Needless to say, my problems only got worse. You probably know more than I did, but I thought I would post this just in case.


----------



## KateWood

Remove the sinker plate then the K carriage, make sure all the Ns are straight and moved to position B. Make sure the weaving brushes are up by putting the levers on the front of the sinker plate down to N and that there is nothing interferring with any of the brushes.  
When you install the sinker plate there are grooves in the K carriage frame by the thumb screws the sinker plate seats into. Screw the thumbscrews down with even torque so that the plate is secure, not too tight, if one end lifts readjust it. Try again and let us know if the problem persists.


----------



## susieknitter

Hi Amanda, welcome to the site. If I were you I would give the machine a really good clean and oil it. As you have only just acquired it maybe it hasn't been used for some time. Check the brushes under the sinker plate [front metal piece]they may have wool trapped under them. They should spin freely if they don't take them off to clean.


----------



## beverlyniland

Might be the gate pegs (they can get bent)check to see if they are aligned. Check to see if needles are bent, Hope this helps .


----------



## mandasue555

Thanks for all the ideas everyone! And the welcome! 

I just got the new order of the spongebar and some new needles (I bent a needle trying to wrench off the carriage) yesterday before I posted this message. So, I had assumed that the spongebar would fix the carriage problem. Not really.

When I tilt the sinker plate up so that it is not parallel to the bed but the outside end of the sinkerpate is slightly higher, I can pass the carriage along the needles. I was trying to watch one needle as it passed under the sinker plate and it seemed to smoothly travel along, but I still couldn't get it to pick up the thread. 

I will still try to check about whether the brushes are moving or if the gate pegs are bent. At this point, I can't see anything that looks obviously bent with the sinker plate. I think there might be something to the angle at which it is attached to the K carriage.

Anyway, thanks for the input, will let you know if I can't sort it out!


----------



## MarieDe

Hi Jenya, (what a lovely name!) Let's start at the beginning, when you take the old sponge bar out, the needles should automatically rise - or pop-up a little. That's natural. When you insert it back in and try to slide it back into its proper place, you MUST hold the popped-up needles DOWN with something. I usually use the 1x1 push tool (little white plastic thing) to hold the needles down and then slowly glide the sponge bar back to its full locked in place. It took me a little while to figure that out, but that does the trick to getting the sponge bar back in. Good luck!


----------



## mandasue555

Hi everyone,

So I tried some of the suggestions. Let me be a bit more clear and I took some pictures of the machine which might help a bit. I couldn't get very good ones of the inside however... as I watch the needle go into the machine.

Basically the needles get stuck halfway in between - right where the yarn goes onto the needle. The needles seems to open and close properly and slides along but then gets stuck in the middle. 

When I managed to tilt the sinker plate up a bit, it seemed to pass a bit more smoothly but that was bending the plastic on the K carriage. Maybe the pictures will help - I'm still stumped...

Cheers,
Amanda


----------



## beverlyniland

Hi, It looks like themetal plate between the magnets & the lower plate that holds the brushes is twisted I have taken a pic of mine to compare.


----------



## susieknitter

Looking at the photo, the brush that is on the inner right side of the sinker plate doesn't look like a Brother machine brush at all. It looks far to deep, take that off and try running the carriage without it.


----------



## KateWood

When looking at the 2nd picture the sinker plate appears slightly raised on the left side. But that could be because of the angle of the camera. If it is raised, try taking it off and setting it back on the K carriage tigntening the L thumb nut before the R.


----------



## mandasue555

Hey all - thanks for all the responses! I'm so glad to get some help, I've been really struggling with this...

I'm away for the weekend but I will try to test out your suggestions tomorrow during the day before I leave 

Bev - ah, I guess my eyes aren't too good, I'm having a hard time seeing the difference! Do you mean that metal piece is twisted as in being too low in relation to the screws on the magnets?

Susie - yeah, definitely a different brush - I will try taking it off and see if it makes a difference 

Kate - I actually noticed that the sinker plate was slightly raised only when I took that picture... will try adjusting the screws - there seemed to be something to the angle - but that could have been that I was just completely taking the threading part of the sinker plate away from the needle (to the extent that it didn't thread anymore)

Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## beverlyniland

A few pages . might be useful till you get book. Beverly


----------



## mandasue555

These are fickle machines aren't they! 

So I tried kind of gently bending the metal bits of the sinker plate so they looked more inline. I also screwed in the left side screw before the right. Now the machine passes over the needles. I even have it pulling back needles in the E position (hold position right?). So everything appears to be working mechanically.

Now that I have the carriage moving along the needles, I have tried to knit a small sample using the 'e wrap' cast on method. No luck at all. The videos on youtube all show you wrapping the needles and then away you go back and forth making something knitted. When I was trying it, however, I would wrap it and then bring the carriage across and it would sort of put one line of yarn across the needles, then undo it on the way back. 

Anyway thanks guys for the earlier suggestions!


----------



## mandasue555

Thanks a million for the pages Beverly!


----------



## beverlyniland

Are you using cast on comb? if not put all knitting needles in to hold position but keep machine in knitting mode so the wool won't jump off, do this for 4-6 rows ,then hang on weights. PM if you need any other help, I have been machine knitting for 25 years.


----------



## mandasue555

Thanks Beverly!

Really appreciate the help getting started!

And horray! My manuals just arrived now in the post - good timing... am going to mess around a bit and see if I can get this going now that i have the book


----------



## KateWood

I've had the same issue with my sinker plates, only a couple of times. I actually thought they were somehow bent, they even looked slightly off, but they weren't. Another knitter advised temp changes or barametric pressure can cause this trouble sometimes. 
Neither side of the plate should rise or otherwise move when you are tightening down the thumb screws.


----------



## Finsk Flicka

Welcome Amanda !
As You can see you have Landed in the right Place, This is a Paradise for the Knitter's and just Nice People.
You have a Problem and I'm sure you got a lot of advice, but if You need more Help ?

Here is the BEST Place if You live in S.California ? You can still get in touch with www.newtons.com

They Fixed My Brother 840, now good as New.



mandasue555 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the board as well as knitting machines. I've just acquired a Brother KH830 machine. I can not seem to get it working - when I run the carriage along the needles, it always gets stuck in the center and can not pass through.
> 
> I have replaced the sponge bar - just got the replacement. I tried moving the carriage along the needles without the metal front piece and it seems to work great - the needles pop up and back perfectly. When I attach the metal front piece, it always gets terribly jammed in the middle.
> 
> Any help would be very very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amanda


----------



## Artypie

You need to put the needles fully forward, e-wrap them and hang a comb on the wrapped needles before you take the carriage across (left hand carriage slider should be at N and not H). Also make sure your yarn mast tension is not slack and that both your part buttons are not pushed in. The change knob on top of the carriage should be at N as well.
Looking at your photos of the e-wrap, you have got your yarn the wrong side of the gate pegs in the 2nd and third pics. If you hang a comb on, it should stay put in front.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

my knitting came undone with e wrap because I was wrapping it too tightly at first so then the machine was not able to pick it up on the second pass through. my instructor told me that and I started to wrap looser and don't have the problemnow. hope that helps. good luck!


----------



## MarieDe

Hi Mandasue555, 

Did you ever find out what the problem was with your machine? My son and I were looking at the pics and thought that perhaps-just perhaps-it's not a problem w/the carriage, but possibly the center of the bed itself. He suggested that you could just take a level of some sort and see if the center of the machine itself is bowed up or down at points. just a thought. Good luck and oil the hell out of the machine and carriage and that might help as well.


----------



## Janeybabes

Just a quick suggestion..
When I first started machine knitting casting on was the hardest part to do.. Here is what I did in the beginning to get me started..

Hand knit a piece of knitting about 3 inches long and the width you want to knit on the machine...

pick up the stitches with the machine needles.. pull the needles out to holding position and make sure the swatch is at the front of the gate pegs.. but back against the machine..

you now have a start so you can hang your weights without having to mess with the comb.. 

hope that helps..


----------



## mandasue555

Hi everyone,

In response to the original carriage questions - yes for some reason the carriage seemed to magically stop getting stuck. I'm not sure exactly what happened. But now it passes over the needles without getting jammed.

As for the casting on - I am still struggling trying to get the thing knitting and I am not sure whether there's a deeper issue with the machine or just my technical inexperience. I tried all the different methods that were in the book and that I could find online. 

The best success I've had is that one row will knit (with the e wrap method) but then the next time across nothing or a few needles catch and it just ends up being a big mess of yarn. 

Thanks Jane for the suggestion to hand knit. Will definitely try it... would be great if I could figure out how to use the comb. I've watched a bunch of tutorials on youtube and it looks so straight forward but I'm still having issues. 

The second pass rarely seems to work after I've got the yarn between the casting comb and the needles. I know this sounds vague but any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## beverlyniland

Hi, I have taken pics of cast on comb & how to attach it .
Hope it helps you. Beverly


----------



## mandasue555

Beverly - That looks pretty much like how I did it...

It goes through the first round fine, it's the next round over that everything gets screwed up...

oh and btw I removed all the needles just to check if it was the needles that were the problem and to get some dirt out of the machine, but I put back in all new needles - that's why all the other needles are missing


----------



## beverlyniland

HI,are you releasing the cast on comb after 1st row?
See page 25


----------



## mandasue555

Yep released the casting comb... that's where it ends up after released


----------



## mandasue555

I'm not sure if this makes sense to anyone, but it appears that when I move the carriage to the left it does what I would expect, on the return trip right it seems to undo stitches?


----------



## beverlyniland

Undo the Fastenings at either end of cast on comb so comb hangs on cast on edge, hang on weights pull needles forward to E position then pass carraige back accross row. it should knit/ Also remember to close yarn feeder over as this can cause the yarn to slip stitches.


----------



## beverlyniland

This is what you should get,Look at pages 20 and 21, work slowly picture by picture.Persiverance pays off. Good luck Beverly


----------



## mandasue555

Hi, thanks for the pictures...

I can't get anywhere near that far! 

I have followed all the directions very carefully but in the end it doesn't seem to even get going... I feel like it should be easier than this... when I knit the first row the comb doesn't hang loose on the stitches, it remains quite tight - maybe this is a tension problem? Should the comb be hanging pretty loose?


----------



## beverlyniland

Yes , pull it down after you have realed the hooks ,then hang on the weights or keep a firm grip on it when you knit the 1st row.


----------



## beverlyniland

is the comb attached evenly accross the middle of the bed? if not it will hang to one side.This can cause problems


----------



## mandasue555

Here are some step by step picture - maybe you can spot the problem...


----------



## beverlyniland

have you tried latch tool cast on? it might be the answer, it is a looser cast on. the comb is too high in the pics you should try to cast on looser, then pull the cast on comb down so it is below the gate pegs


----------



## mandasue555

Not sure if I know the latch on method - am about to watch this youtube video on it -


----------



## mandasue555

Ok - there is definitely something seriously wrong with what I'm doing - just watched that video and did exactly what it instructed and when I knit my first row, the crocheted bit is just pushed back and the yarn just sits across the hooks in a straight line... I think I'm missing something crucial here.


----------



## mandasue555

Ok - last attempt. 

Followed Beverly's instructions as follows:
Place carraige on track with knob at CR, then turn it to NL this locks the carraige to track. then try it at KC this should engage the metal belt that contro;ls the punch card.

return knob to NL
put needles out to position E, 
thread yarn into mast and throught the take up spring 
down in yarn feeder all the way back to arrow A on carraige
close the yarn feeder 
Tension dial 7 
cast on comb in position
either e wrap or latch tool cast on
needles still at E position pass carraige accross the needles
release cast on comb,pul lit down below gate pegs.
bring needles forward again to position E pass carraige accross,pull cast on comb down ,add weights.
bring needles forward to position E again ,pass carraige accross.
Hopefully you will have 3 rows of knitting.


I started with a latch tool cast on.


----------



## mandasue555

The final conclusion of the last post is that I'm totally stuck and frustrated.


----------



## KateWood

Here's a series of youtube videos including casting on;

http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html

Everyone has trouble getting started, casting on is not the simplest task but it becomes easy once you learn. Keep trying, it took me a few days to get the hang of it

I like the part c/o method.
bring forward several Ns to B, hang your comb, with your 1x1 needle pusher and carriage on R push eon to D, thread carriage push in both part buttons and K to L. Select the alternate Ns and K to R. Select 1 set of Ns K to L. Select the 2nd set of Ns K to R, drop the c/o comb onto the sts and knit. My routine is to select the Alternate Ns beginning with the 1st N on the side the carriage is on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Artypie

As I said before, you have your wool behind the gate pegs, not in front. It will never knit like that. Put your needles FULLY forward and e-wrap them sticking out. Hang a short comb on and take your carriage across with the yarn in, It should work fine. As you have it in the latest pics the knitting has nowhere to go except under the carriage to jam up.
In the first three pics you seem to have it right then all of a sudden in the 4th pic it is behind the gate pegs. How did you get it there? Did you lift it over, as the carriage should not be doing that. The gate pegs are there to push the stitches off and they won't do that if the knitting is behind them, on the needle bed. There is certainly no room for a garment in there!
Another thing I am noticing is your comb is the wrong way round. You should have the points facing the machine. Use the shorter of the two combs and hang it on the e-wrap after you have done it. Hope this helps you.


----------



## mandasue555

Artypie said:


> As I said before, you have your wool behind the gate pegs, not in front. It will never knit like that. Put your needles FULLY forward and e-wrap them sticking out. Hang a short comb on and take your carriage across with the yarn in, It should work fine. As you have it in the latest pics the knitting has nowhere to go except under the carriage to jam up.
> In the first three pics you seem to have it right then all of a sudden in the 4th pic it is behind the gate pegs. How did you get it there? Did you lift it over, as the carriage should not be doing that. The gate pegs are there to push the stitches off and they won't do that if the knitting is behind them, on the needle bed. There is certainly no room for a garment in there!
> Another thing I am noticing is your comb is the wrong way round. You should have the points facing the machine. Use the shorter of the two combs and hang it on the e-wrap after you have done it. Hope this helps you.


Hi there - thanks for the response...

The needles in the first 3 pictures are in the E position. When the carriage moves across them they are automatically pushed back to the B position, pulling the yarn back with them. Also, the comb is positioned as per the Brother manual. I can try it with flipping it around, but it seems like this comb is what makes the second row connect to the first, otherwise the e wrap or latch tool cast on just kind of floats backwards while the machine puts down a line of yarn then on the return trip strips it back again...


----------



## mandasue555

KateWood said:


> Here's a series of youtube videos including casting on;
> 
> http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html
> 
> Everyone has trouble getting started, casting on is not the simplest task but it becomes easy once you learn. Keep trying, it took me a few days to get the hang of it
> 
> I like the part c/o method.
> bring forward several Ns to B, hang your comb, with your 1x1 needle pusher and carriage on R push eon to D, thread carriage push in both part buttons and K to L. Select the alternate Ns and K to R. Select 1 set of Ns K to L. Select the 2nd set of Ns K to R, drop the c/o comb onto the sts and knit. My routine is to select the Alternate Ns beginning with the 1st N on the side the carriage is on.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply - I have watched most of the cast on youtube videos and tried out the various methods to no avail. I'm afraid I don't understand the R and L you are talking about.


----------



## susieknitter

I have never used a cast on comb when doing ewrap on any machine, but we all have different ways.
Thread up the tension mast and make a loop in the end of the yarn. Now pull the yarn down and you should feel it tugging back slightly if it isn't the tension on the mast is too loose, tighten it up. Your mast should, when the yarn is threaded into the sinker plate, arch like a rainbow. I taught someone who said that she could never ewrap on her machine and she was having the same problems as you. When I called round her house she had the tension setting on the mast far too loose. When you have sorted that put the loop that you have made onto the left bracket that holds the machine onto the table. Put the carriage on the right off the machine with the change knob on N and the stitch dial on about number 4. This is an estimated stitch setting as I don't know what thickness of yarn you are using. All Cam buttons on the carriage should be out and the holding cam lever should be on N.
Now put the needles to be ewrapped fully out to E position and starting from the first needle on the left go under and over it to the next needle, do the same to all needles until you reach the carriage. The stitches that you have made should be of an even tension, not too tight but then not loose either. Now thread the yarn into the sinker plate and close the gate. Check the tension mast again and make sure that it is arched. Next run the carriage slowly across the needles, don't force it across as you might have a thicker yarn and will then need to put the stitch setting higher. If this is successful leave your needles in the B position and knit a few more rows then hook claw weights onto the knitting as soon as you have the room for them.
Hope that this helps, let us know how you get on.


----------



## mandasue555

Ok - so now that I've cleaned out the machine and have it all back together again...

Still same problems with trying to knit.

I've worked out that basically when I have an 'e' wrap or something on the needles, the string of yarn that is pulled across the needles on the first pass over them should be pulled through the e wrap loops so that these loops are then hanging off the edge and there are more loops waiting on the ends of the needles.

Instead of this happening, the e wrap loops are staying clumped up before the hook of the needle. The pass of the carriage does not pull the yarn through as it should but rather just keep knitting lines of yarn across all the needles (and removing lines as it goes back).

Now that I know what's happening, I still have no idea how to resolve the issue. pheeww frustration!!


----------



## mandasue555

I also feel like I should start a new topic for this... but it may still be a carriage issue! who knows!


----------



## susieknitter

Have you got the small lever on the left of the carriage on H it should be on N?


----------



## mandasue555

Nope, sadly it's on N...


----------



## Janeybabes

As was said before casting on is most difficult.. Try this.. 

Hand knit a piece about 30 sts wide and 15 rows.. Pull 30 needles all way out.. Hang the knitting into the needles.. 

Put the knitting on the needles over the latches and fully back against the gate pegs.. 

Put 2 claw weights only on the piece of knitting. Set your carriage up and do one pass.. Make sure its set at n and not h..

See if that gets you knitting..


----------



## mandasue555

Thanks for the suggestions...

I have tried the hand knitting, hand crocheting, e wrap, latch cast on, various combinations of positions and tensions (very kindly provided by Beverly)... I can tell what the machine should be doing now but it doesn't seem to be anywhere close to it. The knitting is not being pushed properly back by the gate pegs when it goes onto the needle. The needles seem to kind of float back a bit too far above the gate pegs and so therefore the yarn clumps up behind the gate pegs, not neatly in front of them. 

I feel like working for a solid week approximately 8 hours a day, I should have at least been able to knit one line with one possible method. So, now I'm calling it quits. 

Think I'm going to see if I can find a knitting machine repair shop tomorrow


----------



## Artypie

I've been machine knitting since 1989 and had stuff published so I do know what I am saying. The comb does help form the first row yes, but the stitches need to be outside the gate pegs. I will get some yarn out tomorrow and try to replicate what your problem is, maybe I can take some photos or something that will help.


----------



## mandasue555

Thanks for the help in trying to figure out what the issue is here... 

I appreciate that I may still be doing something wrong, but after following everyone's directions over and over again all week long, nothing is even remotely working for me, which leads me to believe that there may be a deeper issue. 

Basically, when the needles are in the E position or when they pop out to catch the yarn they must not be dipping back down low enough or something because the new bit of yarn caught on the hook does not then go through the loop that's on the needle/machine already. The yarn just sits over the needles in a straight line while the loops hang out on their own further up the needle. I can do it by hand and make it work but obviously, I would love it if the machine would do it 

If any of you were here, you may be able to see what's going on immediately, but since I'm new to it, I may be missing some serious problem with the machine and struggling in vain with all these various techniques. 

Anyway, this knitting thing is driving me nuts and has kind of taken over my life the last week! Eat/sleep/breath this machine... So super frustrated!


----------



## mandasue555

Also - when I looked at the manual, the needles in the E position look like they are between the gate posts. Mine are higher than the gate posts. But if they are lower, the carriage won't pass because it knocks straight into them, so I assume the picture was misleading?


----------



## Artypie

As I said, I can see your problem and it's the gate pegs that pull the yarn into the stitch shape, it's just illustrating what I mean so that you know what I am on about. I've got three of my machines set up at the minute so I will have a go and try to get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Artypie

If your needles are raised up you need to check your sponge (needle retaining) bar, as if this is flattened at all this will cause the carriage to hit the needles and it will need replacing. I notice in your pics there seems to be a lot of fluffy debris poking out of the slots where the needles emerge. If you have a long stemmed brush, take your sponge bar out and pass the brush through the hole it comes out of and back again. Repeat a couple of times till you have got all of the fluff out. If you don't have one, it's worth getting.I also notice there is a black mark on the needle bed from where the needles have slid back and forth. Have you cleaned and oiled your machine at all? If not, then I would do. Finally, make sure you put the sponge bar (or a new one if need be) back, sponge down, on top of the needles. You will need to press them down to do this. That way they will be on the needle bed, not in the air.

Another thing I notice, you are using the long comb with two ribber weights. Ditch those and use the short comb and two claw weights positioned one at each end of the knitting, not the end of the comb.


----------



## susieknitter

Artypie said:


> I've been machine knitting since 1989 and had stuff published so I do know what I am saying. The comb does help form the first row yes, but the stitches need to be outside the gate pegs. I will get some yarn out tomorrow and try to replicate what your problem is, maybe I can take some photos or something that will help.


I started out with Knimaster/Silver Reed machines and has these don't have a main bed cast on comb supplied I think that I must have got used to e wrapping without one. As I said we all have different ways of doing something.
I saw that you stated in an earlier post that your area had a large wool shop like a supermarket. I believe that shop was called Newark Wools. I was a manager with that company, you brought back many memories.
Sue.


----------



## Janeybabes

You need to check your spongebar is the correct one and that it is installed correctly. 

When I got my machine the spongebar was under the needles..hence the reason why the previous owner could not get it to knit..


----------



## Janeybabes

I have just looked back at your pics and compared to my machine.. as has been said before.. your needles are much too high.. This is most likely the spongebar.. 

When I look from the side of my machine my needles are almost touching the measure tape.. 

Is this a second hand machine? The other thing I was thinking was that someone replaced the needles with the wrong ones??

I will post a pic of my needles and how the carriage sits.

When you put the metal on the front of the carriage it should sit flat in the plastic pushed right back as far as it will go and the thumb screws just hold it secure. To make sure it is right I Do this before you put it on the machine.


----------



## Janeybabes

Hope the pics help. Lets hope you get it sorted.


----------



## kitty3

Help. I got my carriage stuck in pattern knitting. Just cant get it off. got the part off which the yarn goes into, but cant move carriage knob to CR to release it. HELP ME PLEASE ANY ONE??
Thank u, mine is brother 864 punchcard machine.


----------



## susieknitter

kitty3 said:


> Help. I got my carriage stuck in pattern knitting. Just cant get it off. got the part off which the yarn goes into, but cant move carriage knob to CR to release it. HELP ME PLEASE ANY ONE??
> Thank u, mine is brother 864 punchcard machine.


Have you freed it by now? If not all I can suggest is that you very gently riddle it around to try and free any needles that have got stuck. Also look under the carriage to see what needles are stuck and try to free them with a transfer tool.
Best of luck, been there myself and found that patience is a virtue.


----------



## kitty3

Thank you. Yes I got it sorted, I gave it a bash, it worked ok. Still got to sort blanket out, have undone more yarn. Not to worry will try again tomorrow.


----------



## johnc

Did you ever get this problem resolved? I am trying to get a Brother 930 working and I'm running into a similar issue where the sinker plate is pushing against the gate pegs and the cast-on comb. If you resolved your problem can you share the solution?


----------



## Angela c

susieknitter said:


> Looking at the photo, the brush that is on the inner right side of the sinker plate doesn't look like a Brother machine brush at all. It looks far to deep, take that off and try running the carriage without it.


Well spotted, it looks like one from a knitmaster.
Sure would create problems.


----------



## jrcimino

Hi, Have you figured out why the sinker plate jams? I have a 930e, just cleaned with a new sponge bar. It was working then suddenly it jams at the 1st needle in B on either side. 

Help please.


----------



## hobbyknit

Don't feel bad mine is brand new and it won't do anything period!!!


----------



## Luckyprincessuk

I think your better off posting your own topic asking for help with photos and a video(upload to YouTube and post link).
You'll get more help that way ????


----------



## hobbyknit

I think it is just Brother machines they are temperamental I paid a lot of money for mine and haven't even used the ribber and already bought 3 sinker plates. so i'm thinking of selling it since there isn't any knitting stores around here for help. Maybe I'm just not ready to up grade.


----------

